# Eurotunnel shareholder benefits



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if you get reduced ticket prices if you are a Eurotunnel shareholder?

Should have bought some back in 2012 when they were trading at £5 per share! Today's price £13.57.

Richard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

http://www.eurotunnelgroup.com/uk/shareholders-and-investors/shareholder-guide/travel-privileges/

Google is your friend!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Gillian, thanks for that link. Criteria to qualify is far to high.

Richard


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gillian I just saw your pay-off line. 81! Congratulations. >


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Hi Gillian, thanks for that link. Criteria to qualify is far to high.
> 
> Richard


There is an alternative.
If you do 2 or 3 Eurotunnel returns a year you might consider becoming a "Frequent Traveller" with a reliable friend who also does 2 or 3 returns per year.

You would need to agree beforehand and pay up front for a mimimum of 10 singles (ie 10 x £43) between you and the concession is valid for 12 months.

If booking off-peak travel you would each pay £11 for a crossing for a camping-car. You could cross with your car for just the £43 you have paid up-front.
Off-peak is after 4pm Folkstone/Calais and before 12 noon Calais/Folkestone.
There is a premium to pay for other than off-peak.

That's a bit of an over-simplification but you can see the advantages if you have someone you can share with. You do not have to travel together.
You each independantly travel as and when you wish.

It's perhaps worth investigating.
http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Gillian, yes we've looked at this but I originally thought you could pass on to friends and relatives. It appears that the buyer or one nominated person has to be in the travelling group so as you say need to buddy up with a friend or relative that might use them.

Think I will look at this next year as I'm currently paying about £90 to £100 per crossing. So 5 crossings will almost breakeven.

Richard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It is a big saving if you can do it.
We've just come back from a 'normal' trip we booked in January and it cost us £170 return.

For a trip we booked last week using frequent traveller, going out 7 June returning 5 July with our outgoing 20 minutes later than our last trip (to take it past 16.00 hrs) we've paid £108 return. A considerable saving.

Maybe it's worth floating the idea of prospective partners linking up on here.
This year we've linked up with a member of MotorhomeFacts to the benefit of both of us. 
You've obviously both got to normally do multi-trips each year to make it worth while but there does appear to be quite a few of us around.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Original (1987) shareholders with a minimum of 1500 shares were offered unlimited free crossings for "life" (until 2042 actually) but that was all snatched away in 2007.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/robertpeston/2007/03/best_investor_perk_dies.html

If the customer were to try to unilaterally change the contract they couldn't get away with it like that.

I just love the way big business re-writes the rules whenever it suits them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Original (1987) shareholders with a minimum of 1500 shares were offered unlimited free crossings for "life" (until 2042 actually) but that was all snatched away in 2007.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/robertpeston/2007/03/best_investor_perk_dies.html
> 
> ...


For a lesser amount I can't remember how many, you got 10 years of crossings for a quid a journey. I did it for 9 of those years. It made up for the dive in share value :smile2:

Dick


----------

